# Swedish Sloyd Knife



## Detoro

Nice piece Joe. I teach power carving at my local Lee Valley store and enjoy looking and buying their tools. They also carry a variety of wood species for woodworkers and carvers.


----------



## mafe

Hi Joe,
Here in Denmark we almost grew up with thses and every school workshop have these.
They are exelent quality and a well proportioned size and steel.
I can second on that review.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## stefang

Hi Joe. These Swedish knives are real common here in Norway too. They are relatively inexpensive and of generally good quality. If you cut off most of that blade down to say 1-3/4" long and shaped in a similar way as it is now, you will have an even better carving knife that is very easy to leverage and put pressure on the blade while maintaining excellent control. That isn't to say it isn't very good the way it is, but the version I suggest here is also very good to have. I can almost guarantee it will become a favorite.


----------



## 33706

I haven't heard the term 'Sloyd' since junior high shop class in NH, and that was perhaps 1964-'65. Never really knew what they were for, or how to use, and our wall-mounted tool rack had at least 20 of 'em! Thanks for shedding some light on these knives!


----------



## jacobRM

yes! i grew up with them too, just like Mafe.

the one i had at home though was very similar, a Whalers knife from the faroe islands, my dad's family is from there.

thanks for a good review


----------

